# What's your dream wedding dress?



## Pink_minx (Dec 13, 2005)

*I would like to know what some of your dream wedding dress would be...here are some of mine that I really like:*

*#1*




*#2*










*#3*







*#4*


----------



## user3 (Dec 13, 2005)

hmm...well I have/am ready married so I have been throw this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I tried on so many dresses. UGH

I wanted something simple and I found it.

So here it is (sorry about the crappy pic I had to scan it)

Sorry had to remove. Hubby was not happy about his pic being here.

It had rhinestone straps and I had the veil made for me. You can't tell in the pic put it had a very small train in the back.

I didn't want anything long in the back because we got married in Tahoe, CA and after the reception we went and gambled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always loved to see the brides walk around in their dresses and gamble. I got to be one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(no I am not taller than my honey, it was just my heels & hair lol)


----------



## maianne (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have *loved* to get a Monique Lhuillier dress, but it would have been way too difficult (not to mention $$$$$) to have one shipped in here to Canada.  But I still got my dream dress... totally unlike what I envisioned myself in (thought for sure I'd be in simple, strapless, white).  It's gold faille by Stephen Yearick (yes, gold - scandalous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... heehee, whatever).  Here are some pics that friends snapped (don't have the professional ones yet).  Hope this works...

At the end of the ceremony





At one of the photography locations... some piss-stained stairwell... but the proofs we've seen from the photographer look freakin awesome... Don't mind the red, irritated boobs (yikes) - found out the hard way I was allergic to the double-sided tape.





And the best one I could find (so far) of the back... tough to see, but there's beading all around the perimeter of the train and silk flowers at the back.  This is me and my maid of honour at the hotel.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 13, 2005)

aw you ladies looked so pretty in your dresses.  I love the gold one never seen or heard anyone who wore a gold dress to their wedding I like it!


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

oh my those pics are so gorgeous!
And you lucky ladies that already found yours WOW! You look beautiful!
I dunno... I havn't thought about wedding dresses at all... I can't see myself getting married.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maianne* 
_yes, gold - scandalous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... heehee, whatever_

 
After my bother's wedding in October, I threatened my family with a red wedding dress and shotgun wedding Vegas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I totally wasn't serious about it, but they're affraid I will LOL)


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 13, 2005)

wow i've never seen a gold dress either but i must say it looks stunning!


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maianne* 
_I would have *loved* to get a Monique Lhuillier dress, but it would have been way too difficult (not to mention $$$$$) to have one shipped in here to Canada.  But I still got my dream dress... totally unlike what I envisioned myself in (thought for sure I'd be in simple, strapless, white).  It's gold faille by Stephen Yearick (yes, gold - scandalous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... heehee, whatever).  Here are some pics that friends snapped (don't have the professional ones yet).  Hope this works...

At the end of the ceremony





At one of the photography locations... some piss-stained stairwell... but the proofs we've seen from the photographer look freakin awesome... Don't mind the red, irritated boobs (yikes) - found out the hard way I was allergic to the double-sided tape.





And the best one I could find (so far) of the back... tough to see, but there's beading all around the perimeter of the train and silk flowers at the back.  This is me and my maid of honour at the hotel.



_

 







  i love how its different. i love the color on you


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 29, 2005)

[/quote]


OMG THE BACK OF THE DRESS IS STUNNING I LOVE THE TRAIN!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm very sorry for my boyfriend (if he doesnt get rid of me before this) but I'm eccentric and I want a red wedding dress

These are a few I like, but I would get them made in red... Or at least with red details.


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 29, 2005)

Miss pumpkin i really like those dresses. That's so funny that this topic came up because I actually went to a bridal salon to try some dresses on today since I'm getting married next year in July.  This will help me to see what all you girls like.  I wish I had a picture of a dress I tried on today. It was beautiful. I'll try to look for it on the internet to see if I could find it and post it.


----------



## Isis (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I'm very sorry for my boyfriend (if he doesnt get rid of me before this) but I'm eccentric and I want a red wedding dress

These are a few I like, but I would get them made in red... Or at least with red details._

 
One night while I was watching Whose Wedding is it Anyway? on the Style Network they had a few brides that did have red details on their dresses and they were SO glamerous looking! The red was done in the seams/boning, beading, and buttons. There was also one bride that had a wine red wedding dress that was just over the top stunning!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 30, 2005)

miss pumkin i love the dresses that you picked ALL of them.  RED will look stunning on you.  I dont know if I can wear red but you can pull it off!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 31, 2005)

These are some of the wedding dresses that I've liked.
















I would like to hear your honest opinions on these to see what you think.

Whoops! the picture are kind of small and I don't know how to make them bigger but I think you could still see the style of the dresses.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 1, 2006)

The one I wore... I was a gold dress girl too. Mine was more a light Champagne-ish color. Some of these pics wash the color out a bit.




My Maid of honor slaving away with the steamer




Me in the dress-I didn't have a whole lot of pics in the computer to choose from


----------



## msdesire (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm this is a tuffy. well first off. with the guy i love. ahaha

a halther wedding dress, a little puffy. also my mom's chinese wedding dress.

now place.. in the meddow with beautiful simple flowers. doesn't have to be a big wedding. hahaah i mean i think about weddings all the time. i think of little details of what i want on the tables for the banquet. lol

does anyone keep a box full of their wedding wishes? i wanna start one. hah


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 6, 2006)

I know these are out of the ordinary but i LOVE blue and these really appeal to me


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Pumpkin I love all those dresses!


rcastel10 the first and second ones are lovely!

blueglitter I don't know which one I like more! They all remind me of fairytale dresses!


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the blue and gold dresses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I myself saw a shimmery, short Carolina Herrera trenchcoat in her 2005 bridal collection, and that is what I envision myself in, with hair pulled back, pointy flats or high heeled boots (depending on season) and big black sunglasses.  I plan to elope.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 6, 2006)

Some others that I like (with red details, maybe I will photoshop them)






















Oh man I so want to get married now


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh yeah Sandra they are gorgeous! I love the second last 2... mmm


----------



## litlaur (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_




_

 
This is absolutely gorgeous! I love the bodice.

I want a pretty simple dress. Strapless, a-line, clean lines. But I do love pretty details on the skirt and train (ruching, bows):


























I'm particularly fond of buttons:


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Pink_minx said:
			
		

> *I would like to know what some of your dream wedding dress would be...*
> 
> 
> one that i design myself!
> ...


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

ohmygod. this dress is beautiful!! i love just simple dresses where its fitting up top and then poofs (sp) out.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 29, 2006)

I love everything about this - down to the Grace Kelly-esque veil:


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

My dream dress is from Amsale but I can't seem to find a pic of it anywhere... I saw it at   a bridal trunk show and I've never been able to find it again =(

These are two other choices, but I still think about the first one all the time. The last one looks exactly like my moon goddess Bob Mackie barbie I had when I was little... which may be why I'm attracted to it.


----------



## user23 (Feb 14, 2006)

I could have way too much fun with this!!  My sister got married last June and I loved looking at all the dresses.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 14, 2006)

This is so what I want to get married in for the moment LOL!


----------



## starlight502 (Feb 14, 2006)

http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...SC_1105Pr  int
http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...SC_1077Pr  int
http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...ng&id=DSC_0157
http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...ng&id=DSC_0158

hi girls... my wedding dres... super simple 
it was called a tuxedo dress because of the stripe down either side that was satin. i loved it! got married last may


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 14, 2006)

wow...all the dresses are beautiful, I always wanted a really couture vintage dress...and definitely not conventional white, I have this idea for a pearl pink dress that flows into a powder pink, to a fushia colors at the end of the train....


----------



## RavnAnn1702 (Feb 20, 2006)

My DREAM wedding dress is By Monique Lhouillier (sp?) It was worn by Kevin Costner's wife Christine Baumgartner. It was PERFECT!!!  Ivory colored, strapless w/ a sweetheart neckline, bustled skirt with roses on them and the material looked LUSH!!!  Perfect train. Not too long, not too short. Thats mine


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...SC_1105Pr  int
http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...SC_1077Pr  int
http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...ng&id=DSC_0157
http://gallery.evoke.la/gallery/view...ng&id=DSC_0158

hi girls... my wedding dres... super simple 
it was called a tuxedo dress because of the stripe down either side that was satin. i loved it! got married last may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine would have to be a very very simple white or ivory dress, probably strapless, possibly cotton. A sort of upmarket sundress. I want to get married very quietly on a far away sundrenched beach with messy beachy hair and the man I love (if i ever find him)


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Miss Pumpkin, I love your choices. I'm definitely opting out on a huge train and going for the body-hugging look.

You ladies look beautiful in your wedding dresses!


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 21, 2006)

This is my wedding dress, it's by Randy Fenoli NY.









Got it at a sample sale in NY, where they were actually filming an episode of The Apprentice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i can wear it again hehe...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

^^ Thats a really really nice dress!!


----------

